# Cluster Bomb from WNY!



## Elizabeth10 (Aug 23, 2018)

WNYTony said he had some small sticks to share to help with my Small Reviews of Small Cigars project. I was not expecting to get cluster-bombed with such a pile of shorties!


Thanks so much, Tony! I can't wait to try all of these.


Now I get to plot my revenge... >


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

KaBoom! 


Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

LMAO! WTG Tony!


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Niice!


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Short ... but sweet. Enjoy!


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

My MAIN Man Tony !!! Dang, and I thought WE were friends... Nice Hit Brother!!


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Kaboom!

random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## tacket (Oct 19, 2018)

Ooo, saucy!


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Tony is a bully. Always picking on noobs.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Ewood (May 30, 2017)

Nice work there Tony!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Don't listen to this damsel in distress mumbo jumbo, @Elizabeth10 asked what I had that I wanted to TRADE and I sent what she requested and now she's claiming abuse ??? 
Why you throwing me under day bus Elizabeth ? 
I know that no good @Dran probably put you up to this !


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Just like a bully ... Tryingnto play the victim card when his victims speak up!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice

Sent from my SM-T387V using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Very nice Tony.


----------



## Elizabeth10 (Aug 23, 2018)

I’m still plotting my sweet sweet revenge...


----------



## Elizabeth10 (Aug 23, 2018)

Thanks to @WNYTony for being understanding about the delay in my sending my half of the trade.

USPS Tracking # 9405 5036 9930 0396 2907 18


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Well there @Elizabeth10 your package arrived today and it felt a little heavy. I'm not so sure I'd classify this as a fair trade, I think it was a little lopsided in my favor. But I'm willing to listen to the opinions of wise folks on this forum.

Great selection. The Jiminez, Crux, Archetype and Plasenica will all be new for me and the others are all sticks I've liked.
Nicely done.


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Very nice @Elizabeth10!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

I know you don't trust me Tony. But it looks pretty square from where I'm standing!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Elizabeth10 (Aug 23, 2018)

WNYTony said:


> I'm not so sure I'd classify this as a fair trade, I think it was a little lopsided in my favor.


Oh hush, you.

I'm glad there are at least a few you hadn't tried already.


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

Elizabeth10 said:


> Oh hush, you.
> 
> I'm glad there are at least a few you hadn't tried already.


LOL ya that Elizabeth hits hard. She does like to return fire. I have no idea where she learned that @WNYTony. Looks like a fair exchange to me.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

kacey said:


> LOL ya that Elizabeth hits hard. She does like to return fire. I have no idea where she learned that @WNYTony. Looks like a fair exchange to me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Oh sure, you and @Dran would agree with her. Two guys she's bombed and now you're both afraid of her !


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

WNYTony said:


> Oh sure, you and @*Dran* would agree with her. Two guys she's bombed and now you're both afraid of her !


 "Said in my best Brando voice"
Hey Tony that's a nice looking mailbox you got there. Would be a shame if somthin were ta happen to it."

:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
I don't even fear the guy that owns the company I work for.


----------

